# Smoking on the Weber kettle



## msuman (Mar 3, 2012)

I plan on throwing a butt on the kettle in a little while. It will be my second smoke with it. Kinda have a dumb question though. Ill be using chunks this time. Would it be OK to put the chunks on the grate above the fire or do I need to put them in the fire?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 3, 2012)

I recommend putting them on the fire.  I also recommend using a roasting pan with water under the meat.  I foil  2/3 to 3/4 of the charcoal grate so only the fuel gets air from below.


----------



## msuman (Mar 3, 2012)

Might have to try foiling the grate like that. I was planning on using a water pan. 
Thanks. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 3, 2012)

msuman said:


> I plan on throwing a butt on the kettle in a little while. It will be my second smoke with it. Kinda have a dumb question though. Ill be using chunks this time. Would it be OK to put the chunks on the grate above the fire or do I need to put them in the fire?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I put my butts in a pan with the fat cap down. put the wood chunks at the edge of the charcoal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2012)

I mix the chunks in with the charcoal, then throw about 10-12 lit briquettes on top in the middle.


----------



## africanmeat (Mar 3, 2012)

the guys got you covered


----------



## msuman (Mar 3, 2012)

SmokinAl said:


> I mix the chunks in with the charcoal, then throw about 10-12 lit briquettes on top in the middle.




How do you like that cooking grate?  I found them on the net and want to get one. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## msuman (Mar 3, 2012)

This is the way I did it this time. I poured a whole charcoal chimney in the middle. I put my water pan on the other side of the bricks. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## m1garand (Mar 17, 2012)

msuman,

I followed your setup and it worked perfectly Thumbs Up, Im starting to think I know what I'm doing :sausage:


----------



## msuman (Mar 21, 2012)

Glad it worked out for you. I'm still tweeking it a little.  

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabin fever (Mar 21, 2012)

I love reading through these threads about smoking on a kettle and I have a quick question. Which way do you find the easiest to get thin blue smoke? I pile my coals to one side of the charcoal grate and use 2 bricks to organize them. I then dump about 10 lit briquettes on the unlit and place a wood chunk or two on top. My kettle seems to get plenty of air with the bottom vents 100% closed so I leave them that way and set the top vent to 25% closed. This will usually give me around 5-7 hours at 250-275 on six pounds of Kingsford blue. My problem is that it takes a good hour or more for the thick white smoke to pass and become thin and blue. What could I be doing wrong? Any tips you guys could share?


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 22, 2012)

I would open both vents 100% at the start, you need airflow to adequately start the fire.  Once you get up to temp leave the top vent open and regulate temps by opening or closing the bottom vent.


----------



## msuman (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine produces smoke just fine with the chunks mixed in with the coals. It sounds to me like your fire isn't burning good. I would do like recommended above and start from there cranking down the intake to reach desired temp. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabin fever (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips fellas. I'll give them a try next time out.


----------



## thenovaman (May 9, 2012)

msuman said:


> This is the way I did it this time. I poured a whole charcoal chimney in the middle. I put my water pan on the other side of the bricks.
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


If I poured a whole chimney of lit coals in the middle, I'd be way over 225-250 even with the bottom vents 100% closed.  I did a half chimney of lit on top of a half chimney of unlit yesterday evening and smoked some thick-cut pork chops at 350.  Top vent open, bottom vents roughly 80% closed.


----------

